# Does anyone know a bloodline/kennel that produces dogs like this?



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for in a dog (if that's what your intent is; to purchase a dog). Just putting up a pic doesn't tell us a lot.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you trying to figure out your dogs bloodline or find a dog to purchase that will look like what you want? Cute dog. More pics would be good if you are trying to find a bloodline with a certain look to buy. If you are trying to find your dogs bloodline it cannot be done based on looks you'd have to have a pedigree.


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry about that I will post more pictures a little later. But as far as what i want, a face similar to that dogs face, color doesnt matter, around 60-80 lbs.. but probably the lower end of that weight scale would be better. I would also want a powerful, athletic dog, who is relatively thick and muscular but not fat looking like a lot of bullies that you see.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you looking for a American Bully or more like a show quality type APBT?

For a bully dog 
http://semperfibullies.net/females/semperfis-pvt-opha-mae/









For show type APBT
http://nevadakennels.com/males
Or most show kennels.


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't especially like the look of the face and head of that first bully link and on the APBT link I like "Hannibal". I do want a show quality dog though because I feel that would be another way to be very involved with the dog.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think he's from Larum APBT's
Larum APBT's Home Page


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you aimee for all the help. and far as the body type of dog I like the body of this dog capone http://www.go2album.com/album/g/a/r...lbum.com/album/g/a/r/z/i/garzilli/4ab3fc99166 I like the face also. Unfortunately I do not really like the rest of this kennel's dogs. Again, color doesn't matter to me so i figured id get pictures of different colors but keeping the look I desire constant.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

DaveD said:


> Thank you aimee for all the help. and far as the body type of dog I like the body of this dog capone http://www.go2album.com/album/g/a/r...lbum.com/album/g/a/r/z/i/garzilli/4ab3fc99166 I like the face also. Unfortunately I do not really like the rest of this kennel's dogs. Again, color doesn't matter to me so i figured id get pictures of different colors but keeping the look I desire constant.


What kennels is this?


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

k9 elite kennel


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

What do you think of these guys? Some of the same dogs but this is the main bloodline foundation. Cesar being the foundation male. Blue Pitbull Males in Atlanta Georgia


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> What do you think of these guys? Some of the same dogs but this is the main bloodline foundation. Cesar being the foundation male. Blue Pitbull Males in Atlanta Georgia


I know I'm being kind of picky but I dont really like the faces of those dogs. I personally think the face of the picture at the top of the thread is ideal.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

love ceasar he is THE BEST offspring of notorious juan gotti. i own a ceasar daughter. i bred a tnt /winegarner female to ceasar and got a great bully litter. ceasar is what we call a first generation bully meaning he is an apbt/amstaff not todays monstrosities being passed off as bully's. ceasar is a highly intelligent k9 with the proper temperament for training. julius ceasar's owner is a very well respected and capable dog trainer. i do not like alot of ceasar's offspring when bred to re dogs but he breeds well with gotti dogs and older amstaff/apbt blood. ceasar is my girl karma's(the dog in my avatar) grandfather


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> love ceasar he is THE BEST offspring of notorious juan gotti. i own a ceasar daughter. i bred a tnt /winegarner female to ceasar and got a great bully litter. ceasar is what we call a first generation bully meaning he is an apbt/amstaff not todays monstrosities being passed off as bully's. ceasar is a highly intelligent k9 with the proper temperament for training. julius ceasar's owner is a very well respected and capable dog trainer. i do not like alot of ceasar's offspring when bred to re dogs but he breeds well with gotti dogs and older amstaff/apbt blood. ceasar is my girl karma's(the dog in my avatar) grandfather


Very true he is what I was looking for when I got my dooney.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Daved D you have more picks of this dog?


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Daved D you have more picks of this dog?


 http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30365924&id=1101099493&ref=fbx_albumThese pictures arent very good and are from when she was out of shape but they give a general idea i suppose.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry no facebook try Tatonka kennels they breed sorrells dogs but alot of them have that wedge shaped head.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kinda like this dog "Charm"?
Ladies - KimJay Pits


----------



## DaveD (Sep 15, 2010)

LUKE okay this is pretty much exactly the look that i think is ideal lol along with most of their dogs.. http://www.redcoatkennels.com/index2.html what do you guys think of this breeders in general and their dogs as show dogs/ pull dogs?


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the owner of Redcoat Kennels is a member of this board. 
They definitely are nice looking dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DaveD, go to REAL DEAL CHOCOLATES.COM, they own Tito and have had two recent litters that aren't all spoken for!!!! I want to say they go for around $800.00 or so and they are nice people. The Castillo bloodline is what you are looking for


----------

